# Twisp With Protank



## Snape of Vape

Hi muggles,

So I decided about 41 days back to quit smoking.
I've been using a Twisp clearo from the start, easily accessible and such.

I've had juice from Twisp, Joyetech in the UK and now bought some from Eciggies (dragon brand).

My question is now, can I use a Protank II with the clearo battery? Should I rather just get another battery with that Protank? (I've read that using a VV battery? works best with it?)

I want to get another as I call it (container) to have another fluid in, but I'm not in the mood to have something the size of Hogwarts that I need to carry around the whole time. I won't mind if it's a bit bulky in size for home use though.

Any advice?

Thanks for the great forum, been browsing quite a bit


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome @Snape of Vape (Love the name) there are lots of options out there. I have never had a twisp so I cant honestly say weather it would work well but there are a few guys who are twispers on this forum and I am sure they will give you good advice


----------



## Rob Fisher

Personally I would get a whole new starter kit... the newer batteries have a much better life than the Twisp batteries.

A great starter kit is this one... should be in stock in the next day or so.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/electronic-cigarette-starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html

When I switched from Twisps I got two of these starter kits so I had two batteries and two tanks so I could go out for the day and not run out of juice or batteries.


----------



## shabbar

Hi and welcome to the forum

it should work with the twisp , i use a twisp charger to charge my Evod batteries, my advice to you would be to rather get a svd/mvp with a pt2 . better flavour longer battery life ad you have the option of vv/vw

hope this helps ,

Happy vaping


----------



## Snape of Vape

Thanks for the replies everyone.
@Stroodlepuff - Thanks, I've seen so many different options and mods on here that it's difficult covering everything. 

@Rob Fisher - Would that make more sense than buying just another top you think? I can technically buy 2 "top parts" (clearos?) for that money. Does this kit compare to that? https://eciggies.co.za/eCiggie_Solution or should I just get something like this http://eciggies.co.za/Single-Coil-Clearomizers/EVOD_Clearomiser

@shabbar - Uhm, SVD/MVP? 

I'd prefer getting something from eciggies as they are very conveniently situated for me to just pick up. I'm not very big on modifying and changing many things around, if it works it works, as long as it works well!


----------



## Andre

Hi @Snape of Vape, most welcome to the forum. The Protank is already a biggish unit and will look top heavy on the Twisp. I you want slim go for the Vision Spinner or Ego-C Twist (VV batteries) with a *Mini* Protank2. Also check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/the-perfect-starter-kit.1132/


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Matthee - Great thanks! Would you recommend getting the Vision spinner rather? I see it's going for R100 more at Eciggies than the Twist. They have the http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/KangerTech-650mAh-VV-TWIST-Battery-Black which I take it is the same as the Ego-C twist? 

I don't need another charger or such as I already have 2 of those and only use this when back at home.


----------



## shabbar

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> @Stroodlepuff - Thanks, I've seen so many different options and mods on here that it's difficult covering everything.
> 
> @Rob Fisher - Would that make more sense than buying just another top you think? I can technically buy 2 "top parts" (clearos?) for that money. Does this kit compare to that? https://eciggies.co.za/eCiggie_Solution or should I just get something like this http://eciggies.co.za/Single-Coil-Clearomizers/EVOD_Clearomiser
> 
> @shabbar - Uhm, SVD/MVP?
> 
> I'd prefer getting something from eciggies as they are very conveniently situated for me to just pick up. I'm not very big on modifying and changing many things around, if it works it works, as long as it works well!



eciggies does stock the svd , you will have to buy batteries and charger separately, its a great device to own


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> @Matthee - Great thanks! Would you recommend getting the Vision spinner rather? I see it's going for R100 more at Eciggies than the Twist. They have the http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/KangerTech-650mAh-VV-TWIST-Battery-Black which I take it is the same as the Ego-C twist?
> 
> I don't need another charger or such as I already have 2 of those and only use this when back at home.


The Vision Spinner is 1300 mAh and the Twist you linked is 650 mAh, so the Vision will last you twice as long. Also, in my experience, the Visions are sturdy devices - mine are still going strong after 8 months.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snape of Vape said:


> @Rob Fisher - Would that make more sense than buying just another top you think? I can technically buy 2 "top parts" (clearos?) for that money. Does this kit compare to that? https://eciggies.co.za/eCiggie_Solution or should I just get something like this http://eciggies.co.za/Single-Coil-Clearomizers/EVOD_Clearomiser



@Matthee is spot on the money (he always is and has a wealth of experience in Vaping) but if you have your heart set on buying for eCiggies then have a look at the Maxi BDCC because it appears they have run out of stock of the Mini Protank II which we all have played with and it a very good starter atomiser.

Maxi BDCC
http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Maxi-BDCC-Kit-x2-Dual-Coils

Replacement coils
http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/VapeOnly-Maxi-BDCC-Replacement-Coils

And then for battery the Spinner
http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Vision_Spinner_VV Battery_1300mAh_BLACK

I would also buy the USB charger because only one of my three Twisp USB chargers would charge the non Twisp batteries for some reason. If you are going to the shop maybe take your Twisp chargers with to test them on the new battery,

Personally I would not buy those starter kits you mentioned... because the dual coil atomisers are so much better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Rob Fisher So you also wouldn't buy this then? http://eciggies.co.za/Single-Coil-Clearomizers/KangerTech_Pro_Tank_MINI_II_Version_2

That's the one the guy suggested with my twisp battery.


----------



## 360twin

Welcome @Snape of Vape , but beware taking any advice from the muggles on this forum - or pretty soon you'll be drawn into the addiction we all share, where no one device is good enough. You have been warned!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snape of Vape said:


> @Rob Fisher So you also wouldn't buy this then? http://eciggies.co.za/Single-Coil-Clearomizers/KangerTech_Pro_Tank_MINI_II_Version_2
> 
> That's the one the guy suggested with my twisp battery.



Yes I most certainly would... I had a quick look and thought they were out of stock.


----------



## shabbar

Matthee said:


> The Vision Spinner is 1300 mAh and the Twist you linked is 650 mAh, so the Vision will last you twice as long. Also, in my experience, the Visions are sturdy devices - mine are still going strong after 8 months.




i get atleast 1.5 to 2 days on my 650mah battery , i think i vape too little


----------



## annemarievdh

shabbar said:


> i get atleast 1.5 to 2 days on my 650mah battery , i think i vape too little



I agree you vepe to little, I only get about 10 hours from my 1100mah battery


----------



## Stroodlepuff

i go through 3 18650's a day on Giz's VTR (and about 3 tanks on the kayfun) This thing is a juice and battery W*%#re  My stock must land now I need another MVP


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> i go through 3 18650's a day on Giz's VTR (and about 3 tanks on the kayfun) This thing is a juice and battery W*%#re  My stock must land now I need another MVP



3 x 18650's! You are worse than me then Stroods! I use two... and of course the MVP is emergency back up... actually that probably a bit of a lie because I do use the MVP during the day too! 


It's no wonder I can't get to sleep at night...


----------



## shabbar

my svd with 18650s lasted 2 weeks , i used the evod and svd in rotation .


Stroodlepuff said:


> i go through 3 18650's a day on Giz's VTR (and about 3 tanks on the kayfun) This thing is a juice and battery W*%#re  My stock must land now I need another MVP




 my svd with 18650 pulled through for 2weeks before going to orange +- 3.6/3.7 volts .

yes your stock needs to come i want a vtr


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> 3 x 18650's! You are worse than me then Stroods! I use two... and of course the MVP is emergency back up... actually that probably a bit of a lie because I do use the MVP during the day too!
> 
> 
> It's no wonder I can't get to sleep at night...



haha I hardly ever put the damn thing down  Its probably bad for me - I must admit though when nighttime comes and I have put the new battery in I slow down quite alot  so maybe 2 is more realistic, the kayfun is still a juice hog though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> my svd with 18650s lasted 2 weeks , i used the evod and svd in rotation .
> 
> 
> 
> my svd with 18650 pulled through for 2weeks before going to orange +- 3.6/3.7 volts .
> 
> yes your stock needs to come i want a vtr



@shabbar you obviously play with the stuff instead of vaping it! , I discharge 3 to 4 18650's a day on a mech, on electronic mech's it was worse.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> My stock must land now I need another MVP


----------



## shabbar

geez you guys !!! feel those mods sorry


----------



## 360twin

shabbar said:


> i get atleast 1.5 to 2 days on my 650mah battery , i think i vape too little


 Damn, what's wrong with you? Don't just sit there typing, get vaping!

I charge my 650 mAh VV twice in a day, and the Innokin VV once overnight (4 - 5 tanks a day). The 650 charges in less than 2 hours, but the Innokin needs around 4 and 1/2, which is a bit inconvenient.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Rob Fisher - Ok thanks, was just asking as that is listed under single coil and not dual coil 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


>



Hehe I want a shine one  Pretty blingy one so dont feel bad Rob  (Now Giz cant moan at me for taking a new one)


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snape of Vape said:


> @Rob Fisher - Ok thanks, was just asking as that is listed under single coil and not dual coil



Yip I lost my mind there for a second... the mPT2 is a fine atomiser if you want small.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hehe I want a shine one  Pretty blingy one so dont feel bad Rob  (Now Giz cant moan at me for taking a new one)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

shabbar said:


> yes your stock needs to come i want a vtr



The VTR's are on a jet plane  Stock is landing 7 tomorrow morning so we should in theory (If all goes well with customs) Have the stock by Monday/Tuesday the latest


----------



## shabbar

360twin said:


> Damn, what's wrong with you? Don't just sit there typing, get vaping!
> 
> I charge my 650 mAh VV twice in a day, and the Innokin VV once overnight (4 - 5 tanks a day). The 650 charges in less than 2 hours, but the Innokin needs around 4 and 1/2, which is a bit inconvenient.



evod clearo lasts me 2 days , when i had the synfonya caffe juice a tank a day probably the low nic content , the 18mg satisfies my cravings


----------



## 360twin

Stroodlepuff said:


> i go through 3 18650's a day on Giz's VTR (and about 3 tanks on the kayfun) This thing is a juice and battery W*%#re  My stock must land now I need another MVP



... makes me feel as if I'm not even trying ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 360twin

shabbar said:


> evod clearo lasts me 2 days , when i had the synfonya caffe juice a tank a day probably the low nic content , the 18mg satisfies my cravings



If you lower the nic content, you'll find you can do more


----------



## Andre

Peeps, you are hijacking this thread - have some consideration for the OP (Original Poster).


----------



## Stroodlepuff

sorry  Didnt mean to! Thanks for pointing it out @Matthee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Sorry about that OP


----------



## johan

Apologies


----------



## Snape of Vape

Wow muggles, getting a bit lost there... Thanks for the useful replies that did come through though 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin

Sorry @Snape of Vape - must have vapour on the brain! To be clear (although a Twisp user can confirm), Twisp batteries have an eGo thread, so you can use any tank with this thread on one of your batteries. A 510 -threaded device would require an adaptor, but these are cheap.

Some advice from another noob who is learning; I'd suggest starting slowly - maybe get a tank you like initially, then add a battery later (Vision Spinner is a good choice). Most of the stuff is compatible, so you're unlikely to end up getting something you can't use with your other stuff.


----------



## shabbar

you wont go wrong with the spinner and evod/protanks 

awesome flavour ang good TH and they are fairly cheap to replace

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Thanks @360twin and @shabbar. Got myself a pro tank mini 2 now. Think if this works out I'll get a spinner and see from there. Just not a fan of this waiting for the liquid to mix... 

Should I wait 3 days, do the flavours improve? It's been 24 hours now. Since I mixed the first batches. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 360twin

@Snape of Vape  I know exactly what you mean! From what I understand, you should allow 72 hours (3 days) with a good shake every day, minimum. You should've got some ready-made juice to vape in the mean time


----------



## Snape of Vape

@360twin Yeh I still have some twisp liquid left, think I'll finish that in the meantime while I wait. I tried some of this mix after a day and flavour was disappointing. 

Unfortunately there is no magic to speed up this process... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks @360twin and @shabbar. Got myself a pro tank mini 2 now. Think if this works out I'll get a spinner and see from there. Just not a fan of this waiting for the liquid to mix...
> 
> Should I wait 3 days, do the flavours improve? It's been 24 hours now. Since I mixed the first batches.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Not sure if you mixed your own juices or just different flavours from commercial juices. If the latter, 24 hours should be fine imo. Even if the former, after 24 hours you should be able to taste if you will like it or not and it might or might not improve with further steeping.


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Matthee - it's the base nicotine that I mixed with concentrate flavour. Mixed it 10ml/1ml, base/nicotine. I'm looking for a bit more flavour I guess. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> @Matthee - it's the base nicotine that I mixed with concentrate flavour. Mixed it 10ml/1ml, base/nicotine. I'm looking for a bit more flavour I guess.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Ok, I am the wrong guy to ask. Gave up on DIY (except for orange), just could not beat or equal the good commercial juices out there. For my money I would check out our review section, especially imo Vapour Mountain. Then maybe order some 10 ml bottles of a variety that you think might work.


----------



## Snape of Vape

Been trying the protank 2 mini and the amount of vapour is disappointing, I get probably double the vapour from my twisp. Will have a look if I didn't perhaps miss something cause seem to be tasting a bit of liquid on some drags. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snape of Vape said:


> Been trying the protank 2 mini and the amount of vapour is disappointing, I get probably double the vapour from my twisp. Will have a look if I didn't perhaps miss something cause seem to be tasting a bit of liquid on some drags.



The there is something VERY wrong... change the Coil and try again... you may have a reject coil... liquid in the mouth on a decent tank like that is a sure sign the coil is dickey!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I converted a Twisp user this afternoon and he was so excited with the vapour production and flavour compared to his Twisps!


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> Been trying the protank 2 mini and the amount of vapour is disappointing, I get probably double the vapour from my twisp. Will have a look if I didn't perhaps miss something cause seem to be tasting a bit of liquid on some drags.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Just tried the protank 2 mini on a twisp battery. It is a no go - no vapour, little flavour, no throat hit. Suggest you get the Vision Spinner and experience the difference. I think all twisp vapers will tell you that you should not use other equipment or even juices with or on them.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Just tried the protank 2 mini on a twisp battery. It is a no go - no vapour, little flavour, no throat hit. Suggest you get the Vision Spinner and experience the difference. I think all twisp vapers will tell you that you should not use other equipment or even juices with or on them.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! @Snape of Vape are you using a Twisp Battery? Fail... Matthee is spot on!


----------



## CraftyZA

Pitty @Derick and @Melinda does not have stock of the zmax. I rate it higher than the svd


----------



## Snape of Vape

Ahhhhhh Mada faka! I was honestly disappointed with the tank, thought I wasted money by getting it. I'll try and go back and get a spinner and also talk to the guy there. I've been there the last two days so just don't want to overstay my welcome... Thanks for the advice yet again everyone... Looks like I will be spending even more on this hobby this week

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> Ahhhhhh Mada faka! I was honestly disappointed with the tank, thought I wasted money by getting it. I'll try and go back and get a spinner and also talk to the guy there. I've been there the last two days so just don't want to overstay my welcome... Thanks for the advice yet again everyone... Looks like I will be spending even more on this hobby this week
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Read the line below my vaping stats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Matthee can't see that info here, I'm on this tapatalk app. What does it say? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> @Matthee can't see that info here, I'm on this tapatalk app. What does it say?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


As a smoker, if someone told me I could quit easily, but it would cost a few thousand rands and would be a fun experience, also engaging my sense of smell, taste and touch without adding calories, I would have said: "Where do I sign up!".


----------



## Snape of Vape

Hahaha, very true that. I just wonder if I'll ever get to a break even point between these expenses and money saved from not smoking?  Cause currently I'm well on my way to buying the Marlboro factory 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Snape of Vape said:


> Hahaha, very true that. I just wonder if I'll ever get to a break even point between these expenses and money saved from not smoking?  Cause currently I'm well on my way to buying the Marlboro factory
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Buy the factory and turn it into a vape lab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

CraftyZA said:


> Pitty @Derick and @Melinda does not have stock of the zmax. I rate it higher than the svd



we just had a bad run with it and it nearly cleaned us out - plenty came back, which surprised me, because nothing I read on the net prepared me (us) for that


----------



## CraftyZA

Derick said:


> we just had a bad run with it and it nearly cleaned us out - plenty came back, which surprised me, because nothing I read on the net prepared me (us) for that


That is really strange. 
The skew one I got from you is seriously my favorite vv device. I carry it with me as a backup if something happens to the mechanical.
I have not touched my svd in months, and gave the evic to my wife to give vaping another go.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CraftyZA said:


> I have not touched my svd in months, and gave the evic to my wife to give vaping another go.



And when I had nothing to do this morning when the site went down I tidied my Vape Drawer and the SVD got packed away in it's original box.


----------



## Derick

CraftyZA said:


> That is really strange.
> The skew one I got from you is seriously my favorite vv device. I carry it with me as a backup if something happens to the mechanical.
> I have not touched my svd in months, and gave the evic to my wife to give vaping another go.



Someone made me an offer for mine that I couldn't refuse , but I also use one returned from a customer - the screen is of center, so you need to hold it at an angle to read the whole screen - but other than that it performs brilliantly like my other one. I use it as my out-and-about device


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> Just tried the protank 2 mini on a twisp battery. It is a no go - no vapour, little flavour, no throat hit. Suggest you get the Vision Spinner and experience the difference. I think all twisp vapers will tell you that you should not use other equipment or even juices with or on them.



Hi @Snape of Vape - sorry for coming in a bit late here in the thread - I missed most of it. 

I can confirm what @Matthee says above. Trying to power a Protank 2 Mini with a Twisp battery is a no go. I too have Twisps and I have Protanks. I quite like them both but I do prefer the Protank 2 Mini. I also strongly suggest the Vision Spinner battery. I have two of them and they work very nicely with the Protank 2 Mini. 

I keep my Twisps more for sentimental reasons and the odd vape here and there. Still have quite a bit of their juice. I have tried lots of combinations and I can strongly say that Twisp devices are best suited for Twisp juice. And Twisp juice is best used on Twisp devices. My suggestion is to keep the Twisp stuff together. Incidentally, I quite like the automatic Twisp battery (apparently now discontinued) for mindless puffing while working on the computer. A mild vape, but quite nice that you dont have to press the button all the time. Just grab it and vape it. Nice for when you are concentrating on something else. 

Otherwise, go for it with the mini Pro Tank 2 and Vision Spinner. Then experiment with the juices. My humble suggestion would be to first try some readily available juices from Vapour Mountain for example, before trying to mix your own. Vapour Mountain is based in Cape Town and their juices are really good and well priced. 

All the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Thanks everyone, you guys have been very helpful with regards to questions and concerns. 

I went back again today to eciggies in Pretoria, big ups to Walter and Tanya for the help and great service and advice! I spent some time there and figured it's the amount of vape from a single coil that I didn't really like, would probably have been able to get used to it but ended up swapping for a Maxi bdcc and have to say I'm really happy now! 

I also ended up buying a vision spinner. Not very happy that I spent more money, but the battery is awesome!! So now it's the maxi bdcc with the spinner and my 2 day old watermelon mix, great amount of vape, nice flavour, thumps up all around! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks everyone, you guys have been very helpful with regards to questions and concerns.
> 
> I went back again today to eciggies in Pretoria, big ups to Walter and Tanya for the help and great service and advice! I spent some time there and figured it's the amount of vape from a single coil that I didn't really like, would probably have been able to get used to it but ended up swapping for a Maxi bdcc and have to say I'm really happy now!
> 
> I also ended up buying a vision spinner. Not very happy that I spent more money, but the battery is awesome!! So now it's the maxi bdcc with the spinner and my 2 day old watermelon mix, great amount of vape, nice flavour, thumps up all around!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Awesome, so glad you got sorted. Happy vaping. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Matthee Can't see that happening, I've still got a lot to learn and this seems like the right place for that. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Snape of Vape 
Its a great feeling when the vape works out nicely to your taste and preference. 
Its quite a personal thing and the problem is trial and error seems to be the route to follow to find what works for you - and that does tend to become expensive. 

Happy vaping. Hope your setup is still working nicely a few days in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Yeah have to say this weekend was good with the new setup. I'm now going to try and sell my twisp for another BDCC


----------

